# Knocktopher Abbey, studio,anyone know about it



## jgirvine (Mar 17, 2012)

Just got this with II.  Got a studio.  I find zero information on what the studio has.  Has any one stayed in one?  Any help is greatly appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## Jimster (Mar 17, 2012)

*Abbey*

This has been posted about before- do a search and you will find what you need.  Did you look at Tug reviews?  As I recall people who posted here about it were quite happy but it is isolated.


----------



## jgirvine (Mar 17, 2012)

Jimster said:


> This has been posted about before- do a search and you will find what you need.  Did you look at Tug reviews?  As I recall people who posted here about it were quite happy but it is isolated.



Well, I did a search of the whole forum for the word Knocktopher.....figure it that did not pull it up nothing would.....found nothing on the studio size.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 18, 2012)

The studios are all in the main house.  We had a 2BR which was in the coach house when we traded in thorugh DAE.  I would have prefered the main house for the ambiance generally but did not see inside the units there.  We did talk to some South Africans who had also traded in through DAE who had a 1BR in the main house and they were well satisfied.

The resort is not far from the Dublin to Waterford motorway, so it is an easy drive to get to it.  It is also close to the major town of Kilkenney, which has a medieval center and a castle and all the shops you could possibly want.  There is a village even closer with a large grocery store.  To travel to Dublin for a day trip visit, we used the train to avoid Dublin parking.  We parked at a nearby village for free at the train station.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Mar 23, 2012)

jgirvine said:


> Just got this with II.



I have a request for Knocktopher with II for May to Sept, 2013. I thought the odds were slim that I'd get this, and your success is encouraging. What are your travel dates? I'm wondering how far in advance I may know about an exchange. Thanks.


----------



## jgirvine (Mar 23, 2012)

We got it for Mid July.  Had the request in for maybe 6 months or so.
Good Luck.  We are very excited.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 23, 2012)

You might want to ask question on a UK t/s board www.timesharetalk.co.uk


----------

